# First time waxing board help?



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

no you can use it with any wax. 


and i recently was at my friends house when he waxed his board with blue bird wax. its good stuff.

idk what the settings the iron has but 270's a good starting point, press the wax to your iron away from the board. if it smokes, turn it down until you press the wax to it with out it smoking, and if it doesn't smoke and its melting, just butter that shit up son.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

the heat settings are, Max, 140C 120C 100C 
so where should i start haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Dirtyeggroll said:


> the heat settings are, Max, 140C 120C 100C
> so where should i start haha


start at 120 man. see if it smokes. give it a chance to also. if not and its melting to the point of dripping, your golden. if it smokes wait for it to all smoke up turn it down and keep trying so on and so forth. its relitivly simple once you start just rember, if it smokes its to hot to be safely put on the board, and it fucks up the wax. if not your totally safe. 


it doesent have to be to hot. just hot enough to drip on the base, thats all you need it to do, it gets to the heated melting point after youve coated it and start to rub it out with the iron.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

and then after that you just scrape all the wax off with a plastic scraper right?


allright thanx bro i will try it out and see how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

When you're ironing, feel the bottom of the board. If it ever gets hot to the touch, it's probably too hot and I usually stop at that point and let it cool some if I'm not done. I'd wait at least 30 minutes for the wax to cool.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Dirtyeggroll said:


> and then after that you just scrape all the wax off with a plastic scraper right?
> 
> 
> allright thanx bro i will try it out and see how it goes.


yeah apply the wax both vertically and horizontally for the best results ive found. once you drip it start ironing when the wax is has the amount of drops on it you thin is appropriate. push it around and out to your edges until its buttery smooth. dont let the iron rest in one place for to long keep it moving around. and once thats all done scrape that shit off. what your left with is a smooth ass waxed base.

i dont know anything about waiting. you can do one hell of a job in about 20 minutes. experienced or not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> yeah apply the wax both vertically and horizontally for the best results ive found. once you drip it start ironing when the wax is has the amount of drops on it you thin is appropriate. push it around and out to your edges until its buttery smooth. dont let the iron rest in one place for to long keep it moving around. and once thats all done scrape that shit off. what your left with is a smooth ass waxed base.
> 
> i dont know anything about waiting. you can do one hell of a job in about 20 minutes. experienced or not.


one last question. How much do i scrape off?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

all of it really. but after you have scraped it all off use a scotch brite pad and like buff it out and you will be flying. 

and fyi bluebird was is not supposed to sit on the board so oonce you have it all smoothed out, start scraping, then buff.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

scrape like a billion times over... even when you think you have it all, a quick fingernail scratch will change your mind. I go until i just get fed up, brush it with a nylon brush to take some more off, then buff the hell out of it using scotch brite

clean it all up and your good. It doesnt have to have every single morsel taken off... the rest will come off when you ride.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

SublimE said:


> all of it really. but after you have scraped it all off use a scotch brite pad and like buff it out and you will be flying.
> 
> and fyi bluebird was is not supposed to sit on the board so oonce you have it all smoothed out, start scraping, then buff.


Oh, my bad. :themoreyouknow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

so i took a stab at it, and it wasn't hard at all.
Ya i noticed that you have to scrap BlueBird right after you wax ha. 
I did use a scotch scrubby pad after as well... so good to know i did the right thing

:thumbsup:
The base us all smooth for the most part, except for a little section, that grabs my hand when i rub over it. Other than that there is only a tiny bit of wax on the edges but i figure that would come off when im riding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

one thing i did notice though as i was waxing my board is that sometimes when i wax down the board, the iron would kinda get stuck, as if something really stickky caught on to it. Why is this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

unfortunately once i got this board i was told that it was waxed in the factory, but i sure it was a half-ass wax. So anyways since i was told this i didnt wax it. I have been out on my new boad only once so do you think i did a lot of damage to it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

probably not. what company?? most of them come with a shitty pre wax but itll give you about 3 mellow days at the mountain. im sure its fine.


on the areas where it gets harder to maneuver the iron, you need to smooth it out. thats where your wax is grabby keep ironing that spot until it becomes smooth like everything else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> probably not. what company?? most of them come with a shitty pre wax but itll give you about 3 mellow days at the mountain. im sure its fine.
> 
> 
> on the areas where it gets harder to maneuver the iron, you need to smooth it out. thats where your wax is grabby keep ironing that spot until it becomes smooth like everything else.


the 09 Burton Bullet

is there any way i can tell when im riding tomorrow if i did a crappy wax job?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Dirtyeggroll said:


> the 09 Burton Bullet
> 
> is there any way i can tell when im riding tomorrow if i did a crappy wax job?


oh yeah. haha



if its shit youll know. 

im sure you did fine man, its not that hard.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i put wayyy too much wax on my wife's board. it's about half scraped off right now. started feeling like shit this afternoon. :-/


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

desklamp said:


> When you're ironing, feel the bottom of the board. If it ever gets hot to the touch, it's probably too hot and I usually stop at that point and let it cool some if I'm not done. I'd wait at least 30 minutes for the wax to cool.


how hot is hot to the touch? when i wax the top (bottom when waxing) is pretty warm but not like so hot i cant keep my hand there, is even "warm" too hot because i dont see how i could wax it without the top being warm the entire time


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

heres how it works kiddo's


if you smoke the wax its to hot. 

if you dont dont worry about it your at a good temperture.

i promise theres not that much to it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

FYI the reason you feel the iron getting stuck is because it is either 

A. running over a lot of un-smother drip marks giving it the grab 

B. a big drip pile, i use just a regular iron and whne i come into contact with bigger drips it more or less cuts through the wax instead of just smoothing it. 

nothing to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

well guys i went out saturday , and it rode perfectly, so im guessing i did a good job haha. 
i am planning on going again tomorrow, and i was wondering if i should wax it again? I rode over two rocks  but thats about it. Should i just fix it with PTEX or what? The base is a little banged up from the rocks but nothing too serious.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Usually depending on conditions, icy hills the wax will come off very quickly. I usually wax my board after 2-3 times out. If u feel like it needs wax go ahead and wax. One time i waxed my board three times in a day. Just to get used to waxing my board. its all good


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

should i met some ptex on the gashes first? Or just wax it?:dunno:
Also i know this is off topic for this post but, when do i sharpen my edges? My board is brand new and i have only rode on it 2 times.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

dude this stuff is all in the guides stickied... 

but as a quick answer... dont worry about your edges until maybe 5 times out if you ride on icy trails. probably like once every season if you ride on powder. for groomed trails id say sharpen once every ten days out. 

how deep are the gashes... if they are just scratches, dont bother ptexing... if they are deep, ptex. Pics would help


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

so today i went again, and it was a great powder day.
BUT... apparently i did a shitty wax ha. 
Because whenever i rode on some of the flat trails i would get stuck, so i think i scraped too much wax off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Rocan said:


> dude this stuff is all in the guides stickied...
> 
> but as a quick answer... dont worry about your edges until maybe 5 times out if you ride on icy trails. probably like once every season if you ride on powder. for groomed trails id say sharpen once every ten days out.
> 
> how deep are the gashes... if they are just scratches, dont bother ptexing... if they are deep, ptex. Pics would help


well where i ride there's mostly groomed runs and powder and a little bit of ice on some runs.

Do the stickies tell you what tools you need?


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

> so i think i scraped too much wax off.


This is definitely not true, if anything you didn't scrape enough wax off and the whole day was spent riding it off (that or you had some ridiculous cold/warm conditions and your wax wasn't the right temp, but I'm thinking the former).


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

well after the first run i took the plastic scraper 2 my board and no wax came off.

As 4 temp it was 20 degrees


----------

